# Van's Auto Electric bench testing Excessive Amperage 300A HO alt for fun



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

FOR FUN.

I was in talking to the guys at Van's, local alt and starter rebuild shop, decided to throw the 300A Excessive Amperage alt on the bench test just for fun, knowing full well it couldn't measure peak. He got it up to 140A till the belt slipped and couldn't take her. I asked him mid way through if I could record it, he said yes and jumpped back lol...so nothin really to see, but oh what the hell.

Thanks Van's and thanks Nate at EA!

YouTube - Van's Auto Electric bench testing Excessive Amperage 300A HO alt for fun.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

bad link 

Dedicated Servers | Managed Dedicated Servers | Web Hosting | VPS | Liquid Web. youtube.com/watch?v=YU70TnmAd78


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok.. so why isnt this alt called a 140a HO? Can it even do 300?


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Timelessr1 said:


> ok.. so why isnt this alt called a 140a HO? Can it even do 300?


Nate at Excessive Amperage says it will easily do well over 200A at idle, peak around 300A.

You can only bench test an alt to the limit of the testing equipment, in this case the belt/electric motor/tensioner was the bottleneck.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

p.s.
we knew there would be a limiting factor, best case senario is the testing gear only goes to 200A


----------

